# Rubik's Cube DIFFICULTY Tier List



## teboecubes (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 22, 2021)

Interesting video.

There are a lot of twisty puzzles to explore in general. Its a big geometric world out there!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 1, 2021)

why dont u post


----------



## ProStar (Mar 1, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> why dont u post



Please don't bump threads unless you're adding to the conversation. Something like this would be better to post on a profile


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr. McCubing said:


> why dont u post





ProStar said:


> Please don't bump threads unless you're adding to the conversation. Something like this would be better to post on a profile


OK sorry. Will keep In mind. I do feel like it should go here tho cuz it's about his yt and so was his post and this thread


----------

